# Teichpflanzen im Herbst - wie geht Ihr vor?



## LisaG (23. Sep. 2007)

Hallo,
meine Seerosen sind jetzt verblüht und die Blätter fangen auch das Gammeln an. Muss man so viel Blattwerk wie möglich rausfischen? Irgendwie komme ich auch nicht richtig ran... Gibt es da gute Tipps?  DAnke vorab.  Gruß Lisa
PS den Teich haben wir bei unserem Wohnungswechsel übernommen, dh. von Teich und Pflanzen haben wir keine Ahnung ;-( aber ich denke, das kommt noch


----------



## Annett (24. Sep. 2007)

*Teichpflanzen im Herbst*

Hallo Lisa,

na dann erstmal: Willkommen bei uns im Forum. 
Ich werd mit Deinem Beitrag ein neues, erweitertes Thema aufmachen, damit man den Inhalt auch später noch findet. Hier gehts nur unter....

Zu Deiner Frage:
Man sollte schon so viel vergammelnde Biomasse wie möglich aus dem Teich entfernen. 
Sind die Blätter schon fast braun, kann man sie mit dem Kescher und einem Ruck oft ganz gut vom Rhizom trennen.
Ansonsten gibts noch so verlängert Scheren von Gardena und Co.
Bei einem stabilen Teichrand könnte man auch eine Leiter quer über den Teich legen und von da aus arbeiten - aber bitte nicht reinfallen.  

Mich nervt es auch, dass ich nicht an die Seerosen herankomme, um Verwelktes zu entfernen.
Gestern hab ich die ersten Rohlkolben oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche abgeschnitten. Sie fingen an, sich auszusamen. 
Und ca. ein kg nasse Fadenalgen fand auch gleich noch den Weg aus dem Teich. :

P.S.: Über ein Bild vom Teich würden wir uns sehr freuen. Wir sind hier nämlich überhaupt nicht neugierig. :__ nase:


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Herbst - wie geht Ihr vor?*

Hallo.

Also ich steige sowieso jedes Jahr in meinen Teich und schneide Ende Oktober / Anfang November sämtliche Blätter meiner Seerosen ab. Egal ob sie schon braun oder noch grün sind. Meinen Seerosen hat das bis jetzt nichts ausgemacht. Obwohl andere immer sagen das dadurch Fäulnis ins Rhizom dringen kann. Ich schneide sie aber nicht direkt am Rhizom ab, sondern lass noch ca. 15 - 20 cm vom Stiel dran.

Die Randbepflanzung schneide ich meistens erst im Frühjahr ab. Und zwar hat mir mal jemand gesagt, das wenn ich bspw. Binse oder Simse (alles was innen hohl ist) im Herbst schon abschneide, Wasser hineinlaufen kann und das die Pflanze dadurch eingehen kann, wenn dann der Frost kommt! Stimmt das?
Denn sonst könnte ich das auch schon im Herbst abschneiden.


----------



## Patricia (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Herbst - wie geht Ihr vor?*

Die Frage, was ich mit den Teichpflanzen im Herbst mache, stelle ich mir auch gerade, da wir mit dem Teich den ersten Herbst erleben. 

Mich würde dabei interessieren, was ich mit meinen Unterwasserpflanzen (ich habe da welche, die ohne Wurzel im Wasser umherschwimmen - leider fällt mir der Name nicht ein, vielleicht __ Wasserpest) mache. Rausnehmen, drinlassen? Und wie ist's mit den __ Wasserlinsen und Wasserhyazinthen? Wann nehm ich die denn raus (was sagen meine __ Frösche dazu???)

Bin sehr dankbar für die Eure Tipps.

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Silke (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Herbst - wie geht Ihr vor?*

Hallo,
ich sammle möglichst bald abgestorbene Teile raus, denn wenn sie erstmal am Boden liegen, komme ich nicht mehr dran. Bei mir bleiben alle Unterwasserpflanzen den ganzen Winter über drin. Da versammeln sich nämlich die ganzen Tierchen und es wäre ja blöd, wenn sie auf dem kahlen Sand überwintern müssen. Nur die schwarzen Teile reiße ich ab und dann kommen sie auf den Kompost. __ Wasserlinsen würde ich so weit wie möglich abfischen, Die Wasserhyazinthen kannst du ja entsorgen, wenn sie so gut wie abgestorben sind.(Okt/Nov) Da sitzen bei mir auch immer die __ Frösche drin. Ich glaube, die sterben auch erst bei Frost ab.
Ansonsten kämpfe ich mit der __ Seekanne, die sich wiedermal sonstwie ausgebreitet hat. Davon reiße ich ganz viel raus, denn im nächsten Jahr wuchert das Zeug eh wieder.


----------



## LisaG (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Herbst - wie geht Ihr vor?*

Hallo Annett,
vielen Dank für den Willkommensgruß.
Bilder werden ich natürlich auch noch einstellen, damit Ihr seht, wie mein TEich aussieht. Also diese Schere muss unbedingt noch her. Bei meiner letzten "Rausfischaktion" hab ich wohl etwas zu fest drangezogen und dabei ist mir der komplette Wurzelballen auf die Wasseroberfläche - das war aber noch bevor ich deinen Beitrag gelesen 
habe lach.
Den Wurzelballen habe ich auf den Kompost. Im Baumarkt hat mir der Fachverkäufer gesagt, dass sich die Seerosen recht schnell vermehren. Ich hoffe nun, dass meine noch bestehenden sich dran halten.

viele Grüße 
Lisa


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teichpflanzen im Herbst - wie geht Ihr vor?*

BAUMARKT und FACHVERKÄUFER - der war gut!!! LOL

Werner


----------

